# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Oprechtheid van de farmaceutisch industrie

## afra1213

Zijn de farmaceutisch bedrijven wel oprecht ?
Waarom brengen zij zoveel medicijnen op de markt die je altijd moet blijven innemen, zoals bijvoorbeeld cholesterolverlagers, bloedrukverlagers enz.
Is het belang soms van deze bedrijven is dat je niet geneest maar afhankelijk wordt van deze bedrijven ?
Zodat je het elke dag moet blijven innemen. Waarom worden er patenten op deze medicijnen aangevraagd en waarom worden de onderzoeksresultaten vaak 
gemanipuleerd. Op kruiden die zelfs beter werken kunnen zij geen patenten aanvragen. Is de ware reden soms dat met kruiden geen geld te verdienen is ?
Waarom zijn er zoveel dranken en voedsels met E nummers die onze gezondheid
aantasten ? Waarom wordt suikerziekte volks ziekte nummer 1.
Heel eenvoudig dit komt door ons voedsel met goedgekeurde E nummers
* 
Ik zal je twee kleine voorbeelden geven van mijn eigen ervaring: 
Een oogarts vertelde tegen een*vrouw dat het slechte zicht in haar ogen veroorzaakt wordt doordat 
de bloeddoorstroming naar de ogen het probleem is. Deze vrouw krijgt uiteindelijk bloedverdunners. Dit blijkt niet te werken. 
Uiteindelijk verteld iemand dat dit veroorzaakt wordt door cola light, ik begrijp dat je dit moeilijk kan begrijpen dat dit waar kan zijn. Immers alle stoffen in cola zijn goedgekeurd (E nummers) o.a. Aspertaam.
Echter als deze kennis van mij hiermee stopt en dit geneest snel. Je zal begrijpen dat de Coca Cola Company niet blij is met deze ervaring en inmiddels de ervaring van veel meer mensen. De industrie is namelijk veel machtiger dan een individu.
(Zie o.a. de Codex Alimentarius waarin zellf kruiden getracht worden onder de macht van de farmaceutisch bedrijven te laten vallen ). 

Voorbeeld 3
waarom heeft mijn neefje van 14 jaar al twee jaar uitslag op zijn benen en kan de dermataloog dit na twee jaar niet genezen ?
Na gestopt te zijn met Cola light te drinken en 1 kruidenkuur was dit naar 
3 weken genezen, ook zijn alvleesklier werd aangetast door deze cola.
* 
Voorbeeld 3
Bij een vrouw zit haar neus al jaren verstopt. Van een arts neemt zij jaren een* neusspray waardoor het iets verzacht. Echter haar slijmvliezen worden wel aangetast. 
Als iemand verteld dat dit deze verstopping van haar neus een reactie uit de lever is. Zal niemand dit geloven. 
Echter na kruiden in te nemen is dit binnen 4 weken genezen. 
* 
Zo kan ik nog meer voorbeelden geven, maar dit is niet relevant. 
Wat ik bedoel aan te geven dat je mij niet hoeft te geloven, maar het is wel mijn waarheid, ook al zal de medische industrie dit niet willen geloven. 
Volgens de reguliere wetenschap kan iets pas werken als iets wetenschapelijk bewezen is. Dus alternatieve geneeskunde kan volgens hun niet werken.

Circa 2% van het universum heeft de wetenschap nu bewezen, dit wil niet zeggen dat de overige 98% niet bestaat. Zo is het ook met de geneeskunde van de mens. 
* 
Enkele vragen ? 
Waarom sterven er 3500 mensen per jaar aan verkeerd medicijngebruik en 
1700 mensen aan medisch missers ? 
Er worden ca 14 miljoen consulten gegeven in alternatieve geneeswijze zoals o.a. (homeopathie, osteopathie, acupunctuur, kruidenkennis) enz.* 
Waarom sterven er bijna geen mensen door deze geneeswijze ? 
Waarom worden kruiden verboden (Codex Alimentarius) ? 
Waarom zijn alle E nummers goedgekeurd, terwijl men in 1975 al wist dat veel 
E nummers kanker veroorzaken ? 
Waarom is alleen de chemische geneeswijze bewezen terwijl alle kennis voortkomt uit kruidengeneeskunde. 3500 jaar voor onze jaartelling werd er al met kruiden gewerkt. 
* 
Ik hoop dat mensen enigzins sceptisch zullen worden tegen diagnoses en medicijnen de artsen voorschrijven.

----------


## sietske763

ik vind het een interressant verhaal,
alleen 1 ding klopt echt niet;
in cola light/zero zit GEEN aspartaam, daarom onderscheidt deze light drank zich van andere dranken.
ben nl zelf anti aspartaam, dus let heel goed op wat erin zit.

maar als ik dit dus allemaal zo lees.....wat er door de lever komt etc, zou je denken dat een detox drankje/kuur veel goed zou doen.....of pretendeer ik dit verkeerd?

----------


## afra1213

Ik heb zelf in de winkel gezien dat in cola light aspertaam zit.
Als dit er niet in zit dan zal het en andere stof zijn of een combinatie van stoffen die dit probleem veroorzaken, trouwens gewone cola is net zo slecht dus dan zal het misschien een andere stof zijn.
Met 1 drankje krijg je de lever niet beter, dit kan per persoon verschillen wat nodig is,
echter is ben geen arts dus kan niet zeggen wat nodig is. ik heb het alleen in mijn omgeving
kunnen ervaren.

----------


## Jackz

Ik heb eens gekeken op de site van cola http://www.cocacolanederland.nl/Ingredienten.aspx.
Daar staat zwart op wit dat er aspartaam e.a. chemische stoffen in zit. Verder zijn er berichten dat aspartaam en soortgelijken MS achtige verschijnselen kan geven.
Er is wel een plantaardige zoetstof van de steviaplant dat mogelijk geen bijwerkingen geeft.
Zelf gebruik ik dit naast honing en de overstap van suiker naar dit heeft bij mij goed uitgewerkt. Ik gebruik dus nauwelijks suiker meer, alleen als het niet anders kan doe ik het sporadisch.

----------


## afra1213

Bedankt Jackz,

Verstandige beslissing

Afra1213

----------

